# Surefire and Oakley display case score



## BIGLOU (Dec 20, 2011)

I know it's not a Surefire display case, but after seeing a CPFer come up on a Surefire display case at local B&M store I had to get one and the wife didnt like the idea of my lights being in our bedroom on top of our drawers (FYI I had a mancave but we had a baby and now it's a nursery). I first called all the Turner's Outdoors is So. Cal and none would sell them. I did this because I went to one Turner's and saw it was no longer in the sales floor. The sales lady said that they had sent it back. Anyway was looking on Craigslist and searched "display case" and found this Oakley one. It's about 6ft. tall and no its not glass it's acrylic. Going to Home Depot or IKEA to find a light to put on top. Here are some crappy cell phone photos. This was a quick mock up, I'm going to wipe it down a bit and brasso or never dull the hell out of it like I was in boot camp and throw some Surefire stickers on it. Paid $250 saw these went for $600 and up to $1200 on eBay so I'm happy. LOL.


----------



## Dr Jekell (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Oakley display case score*

Nice.

And it even has a couple of drawers to store all of your batteries/chargers/manuals/spare parts/etc


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Oakley display case score*

nice score.


----------



## AaronG (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Oakley display case score*

That's awesome! My wife would never let me have one


----------



## LE6920 (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Oakley display case score*

Very nice. Are the shelves customizable? You can add some shelves even.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Oakley display case score*

Congratulations BIGLOU, 

On becoming a father. Your display case looks great. When baby starts to crawl......make sure the case can't tip over. Might want to place the lights on their side also. 

~ Chance


----------



## tigerledz (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Oakley display case score*

I have one too, keep all my junk in it...LOL


----------



## Rikr (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Oakley display case score*

Those are so AWESOME I have been wanting one like that for a long time, nice score guys!!


----------



## tobrien (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: Oakley display case score*

very nice


----------



## bronzet (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Oakley display case score*

Man i wish this thread was around a few months ago.There was a Oakley display case on craigslist that was on sale for 300 bucks and its the double wide.I most likely go bankrupt trying to fill it up tho LOL


----------



## toby_pra (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Oakley display case score*

Congrats to this awesome score


----------



## BIGLOU (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: Oakley display case score*

Thanks for all the replies felllas! So a month later I got this Oakley display one of the Turner's Outdoors got back to me and said to come pick it up for $300 but would work with me. Drove over there and offered $250 and they said "OK". I did have to pay the tax, but I think I still came up. Still have not gave it a good clean (scared to scratch the pexiglass) or have taken the price labels off, but I put some of my flashlights inside. I keeping both the wife has gotten over it, hopefully I buy a house in about 6 month and it has a mancave.


----------



## SikDMAX (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: Oakley display case score*

LOL... damn that is awesome! There are a couple of the Oakley cases on Craigslist local to me... considering picking up one to display knives and guns.


----------



## Rat (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: Oakley display case score*

You sure got lucky again. 
How about some close up photos of the racks please. 
Could you do me a big favour and measure the rack part of the display. The distance between the acrylic arms and the thickness of the acrylic? Do they have all the rack holders the same size from top to bottom? 
I am building my own display case as I will never see one of those down here. I have the brushed alloy sheets being laser cut with the Surefire logo as we speak and the red acrylic to go behind them. But I am doing it a little different with the racks.

cheers


----------



## BIGLOU (Jan 26, 2012)

Rat I'll PM you tomorrow with measurements.


----------



## Rat (Jan 27, 2012)

BIGLOU said:


> Rat I'll PM you tomorrow with measurements.



cheers thanks for that.


----------

